# Leute aus dem Raum Nienburg/Weser - Langendamm ehem. Truppenübungsplatz hier ?



## Fissla (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Mountainbikern aus dem Raum Nienburg an der Weser genauer gesagt Langendamm. Ich selbst wohne nicht dort, bin jedoch häufig bei meiner Oma, welche in Langendamm wohnt. Ich kenne mich dort leider auf dem direkt anliegendem ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz nicht so gut aus und würde den gerne mal kennenlernen....

Ist vielleicht auch jemand aus der Region hier im Forum... Bitte melden... 

Liebe Grüsse
Niko


----------



## Wasserträger (31. Juli 2006)

Hey,

versuche es mal auf dem Prkplatz in der Krähe. Dort sind Wege zum nording walking ausgeschrieben die man auch sehr gut mit dem MTB fahren kann. Bin dort auch immer gefahren als in noch in Nienburg zu Hause war. Jetzt genieße ich die Vorzüge des Deisters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (23. August 2006)

Jo hier gibbt es ein paar leuts aus der Region....Krähe ist schon nicht schlecht....müßte nur mal wieder aufgeräumt werden nach großangelegten Baumfällaktionen der Forstwirtschaft.
Der Truppenübungsplatz ist nicht ehemalig...die sind da noch Aktiv also Augen auf und schnell weg wenn es raschelt....besser du fährst da am We.

@Wasserträger: Na und da sind wir uns nie begegnet? Naja vielleicht funst es ja mal im Deister!


----------



## RaD (27. August 2006)

Den Standortübungsplatz in Langendamm kenne ich noch sehr gut aus meiner Wehrdienstzeit.
Ausser einer geschotterten Ringstrasse und 2-3 "Donauwellen"(Panzertracks) gibt es dort eigendlich nichts.
Da dort auch noch Übungsbetrieb stattfindet,wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt hat,würde ich mich dort nicht unbefugt aufhalten.Die Details kannst du auf den Warnschildern nachlesen.
Such dir was anderes zum fahren.


----------



## Fissla (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich euch erst jetzt antworte. Danke für die guten Tipps, z.B mit der Krähe. Alleine ist das Fahren und das erkunden "neuer" Wege immer ein bisschen langweilig. Fährt vielleicht von euch jemand mal dort, so dass man sich mal zum Fahren treffen könnte ?

Liebe Grüsse
NIko


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne grundsätzliche Frage!
Darf man auf Truppenübungplätzen fahren, habe bei uns in der nähe von Neustadt am Rübenberge auch einen, und das Gebiet sieht zum Biken sehr interessant aus!


----------



## Wasserträger (24. Oktober 2006)

Tach an alle im Kreis Nienburg und Neustadt,

ich muß Euch jetzt mal einen Vorschlag machen. Der Deister ist von Euch ca 1. Std mit dem Auto entfernt. Da ich dort den mittlerweile den ein oder anderern Singletrail kenne würde ich mit Euch mal ne kleine Runde drehen. Die Trails werden aber mit jedem Regen schlechter und beim letzten mal bin ich schon über den Lenker abgestiegen. Die Berge dort sind natürlich nicht mit der Krähe zu vergleichen oder mit irgendwelchen Truppenübungsplätzen ;-). Da geht es dann auch mal 4-5 km nur bergauf, teilweise auch ganz schön steil ;-). Doch wo es rauf geht gehts auch wieder runter )). Nun seit Ihr dran evtl. ginge es am Sonntag den 29.10. wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Anfahrtsbeschreibung und Treffpunkt würde ich dann noch bekannt geben.

Bis später, Grüße
Stefan


----------



## 1Tintin (24. Oktober 2006)

Tach Stefan,
bin auch oft im Deister unterwegs und rocke auch die ganzen (leckeren)Trails,
das rasen auf den Forstwegen im Deister ist nicht mein Fall.
Trails rauf und runter!!

Nur ist es so das ich auch noch arbeite und die zwei süssesten Töchter der Welt habe(finde ich), und so muss ich auch mal mein Training in die heimischen Gefilde legen, und z.B. bin ich dann auch mal in richtung Luttmersen Truppenübungsplatz unterwegs, leider stehen da auch die Typischen Schilder von wegen Gefährlich und Standortältester.

Darf man da fahren??

Hätte Lust am So. zu fahren weiss aber nicht ob ich Erkältungstechnisch dann schon durch bin.

Tintin


----------



## Fissla (5. November 2006)

Hallo Stefam,

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Dein Angebot klingt verlockend, da ich auch noch nie im Deister war, wäre es schon ganz gut, dort mit einem sich auskennenden "Local" zu Fahren. Leider bin ich ja auch noch nicht mobil, so dass ich so ein Event mal für das Frühjahr nächsten Jahres vorschlagen würde. Vielleicht hättest du dort ja auch nocheinmal Lust, uns das Gebiet zu zeigen ??


----------



## foxi (26. Februar 2009)

Hi
so mal wieder aus der Versenkung geholt um zu sehen ob es  was neues gibt.
Bin mal wieder neuwiedereinsteiger und such nach Leuten hier aus der Region zum Touren usw.
Egal ob Krähe, Oyler Berge, Grinder Wald oder Rehburger Berge.


----------

